# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nederlander mist aanbevolen portie gezonde voeding nog dagelijks

## Leontien

Vis, groente, fruit, zuivel en vezels blijken nog altijd te weinig op het menu te staan. Acht op de tien Nederlanders zegt niet genoeg van de voedingsschijf te consumeren en dus een tekort op het bord te hebben. Hierbij staat vis op de eerste plaats (93%), gevolgd door fruit (65%), zuivel (52%), groente (54%) en vezels (27%). Gemakzucht, het niet willen koken (33%); kieskeurigheid, het niet willen eten (25%); en de prijs (17%) zorgen ervoor dat de Nederlander zijn dagelijkse gezonde portie voeding mist. Dit blijkt uit onderzoek van Panelwizard Direct in opdracht van Dagravit. Gezond en uitgebalanceerd eten is belangrijk, maar in de praktijk blijkt dat dus niet altijd even gemakkelijk. 

Slechts 5% van de Nederlanders lukt het om zich te houden aan de dagelijkse aanbevolen hoeveelheid, terwijl iedereen weet dat gezond en gevarieerd eten belangrijk is (90%). Tevens is een derde van de Nederlanders (31%) zelfs op de hoogte dat hij of zij een bepaald voedingsmiddel te weinig consumeert, maar doet er niets aan.

*Een inzicht in het tekort op het bord:*
- Twee keer per week vette vis is de wekelijkse aanbevolen hoeveelheid; het merendeel van de Nederlanders (93%) zegt er te weinig van te consumeren.
- De dagelijkse twee stuks fruit wordt slechts door een derde van de Nederlanders (35%) genuttigd.
- Melk is goed voor elk. Echter haalt nog minder dan de helft van de Nederlanders (48%) de dagelijkse portie, 1 op de 10 Nederlanders geeft zelfs aan minder dan 1 keer per week of bijna nooit.
- Twee ons groente per dag: nog minder dan de helft van de Nederlanders (46%) geeft aan dagelijks groente te eten.
- Met vezels is het beter gesteld; meer dan zeven van de tien Nederlanders (73%) kiest dagelijks voor vezelrijke voeding.

*Oesters, spruitjes en orgaanvlees niet geliefd*
Gemakzucht om eten niet te willen bereiden en het niet lusten zijn belangrijke redenen voor het tekort op het bord. Nederlanders geven aan geen vis, schaaldieren, spruitjes en orgaanvlees te lusten. Als mensen het toch moeten eten, dan leidt dat bij 43% van hen tot kokhalzen, bij 18% tot misselijkheid en bij 8% tot zweten.

Het niet lusten blijkt wel gebaseerd op ervaring gezien dat 86% het product daadwerkelijk geproefd heeft en daarna concludeert dit niet te willen eten. Meer dan de helft (51%) onderneemt zelfs meerdere pogingen. Een op de tien zegt gewoon te weten dat iets vies is, zonder te proeven. Vooral de smaak is volgens driekwart van de Nederlanders van doorslaggevend belang, gevolgd door geur (46%) en de structuur (37%).

Eet jij elke dag de aanbevolen portie gezonde voeding?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Leontien voor je interesante mail van hierboven!!

Het zet je aan het denken...Ook "ik" eet niet altijd gezond, maar ik besef bij tijd en wijle dat ik "beter" mijn best moet doen...het is erg belangrijk voor je gezondheid om een bepaalde hoeveelheid van alles te consumeren...ik vul dit aan met wat vitaminen...ik had een groot gebrek aan Vit D en moet daar nu een hoge doses voor slikken en de dokter attendeerde mij op het eten van vlees wat ik amper nog deed...het wordt tegenwoordig zo volgepropt met allerlei dingen die er niet in horen dat je het vertrouwen ook wat verliest...nu eet ik wat meer vlees, maar ik zal ook trachten wat suddervlees weer te gaan braden en stoven...ook mede door het feit dat veel mensen alleen wonen eet je gewoon wat gemakkelijker, maar af en toe moeten we gezonder gaan eten want het is van invloed op ons functioneren.... :Embarrassment:  fruit heb ik soms een hekel aan, maar in de zomer gaat dat beter...geld kan tevens een rol meespelen wat eten betreft...tegenwoordig wordt er al beter rekening meegehouden voor 1 persoons huishoudens, zelfs de kant en klare maaltijden worden beter geproduceerd, er zit hier en daar al minder zout in...tot zover mijn mening... :Embarrassment:  Groeten..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik eet "niet" de aanbevolen hoeveelheid die men voorschrijft...een groot "aandachtspunt" !!! Groeten v Elisabeth :Smile:

----------


## louisenpetra

Alle melk producten zijn voor een volwassen persoon zeer slecht, en als jullie dit niet weten is jullie forum geen cent waard. 

Groet,
Louis Eijssen
[email protected]

----------


## Elisabeth9

Louisenpetra: Had je een rotdag soms?  :Stick Out Tongue:  je toont geen belangstelling, dus hoef je ook niet zo'n slecht antwoord te geven!!!!  :Confused: 
iedereen heeft wel een theorie over melk, en er zijn mensen die allergisch hier voor zijn, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het voor "iedereen" slecht is om melk te drinken...beetje kortzichtig gedacht...
ik weet niet hoe oud je bent maar dit mooie forum kun je niet de schuld geven dat is wel heel kort door de bocht!!! jammer dat jij jou mening niet beter toelicht...oke lady...toch een prettige dag gewenst..

----------


## christel1

Elisa, ik dacht niet dat Louis een ladynaam is, bij ons in België toch niet echt. Ik moet voor mijn osteoporose melk drinken en kaas eten. Dus maak je niet druk Elisa, ik doe dat ook niet meer. 
Groetjes en fijne zondag

----------


## louisenpetra

Beste allemaal, ik heb het wel over boerenmelk van de koe, dus geen Sojamelk. Als je toch hoort wat die koeien te eten krijgen gaan jullie me toch niet vertellen dat we gezond bezig zijn!!! Plus er zitten stoffen in die slecht zijn voor onze hersenen ik ben helaas de naam vergeten maar kom hierop terug. Kijk maar eens op deze site om te beginnen.

http://www.voedingscentrum.nl/encyclopedie/kaas.aspx

----------


## christel1

En dan ? Heb jij nooit geen melk gedronken toen je klein was of ben je nog altijd klein ? Eet jij dan ook geen vlees of vis ? Want wat krijgen die allemaal te eten ? Ik eet alles, vis, vlees, kaas, beleg of charcuterie voor de Belgen hier op het forum waaronder ik ook dus en ik ben er nog niet van gestorven. En liever melk drinken dan iets van bij de apotheek tegen mijn osteoporose want dat is ook niet gezond en chemisch gemaakt. Ja se ieder zijn ding zeker ? Anders mag je ook geen water meer drinken van de kraan want daar zit ook van alles in wat er niet thuis hoort en water uit plastiek flessen daar ben ik tegen want dat vergroot de afvalberg. Er zijn aan alles voor en nadelen maar die neem ik er dan maar bij.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Louisenpetra: Hallo Louis dank voor je toelichting ik zal het de volgende keer lezen want nu moet ik weg... :Smile:  zou biologische melk dan wel kunnen denk je? Sojamelk lijkt mij goor om te drinken maar ik "ken" het niet, misschien is dat wel beter inzake mijn leeftijd...ha,ha,...ik ben benieuwd...

Christel: ja meid ik begrijp jou standpunt, ook daar kan ik mij in vinden... :Big Grin:  

de stelling is: Eten jullie ook de dagelijkse hoeveelheid wat hier helemaal bovenaan staat? ik ben benieuwd....
prettige dag gewenst zonder al teveel regen...daggggggggg  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Nederlander mist .....................

Zo ver ik weet , zijn Nederlanders van nature .."" zuinig ""..??

----------


## christel1

Raimun, ik denk niet dat Nederlanders zuiniger zijn dan wij maar het eetpatroon is denk ik toch wel helemaal anders. Als ik ga lezen op wat eet ik vandaag dan ja stel ik grote verschillen vast en toch spreken we dezelfde taal. Denk dat wij Belgen qua eten toch nog meer bij de meer zuiderse, bourgondischer eten dan de Nederlanders, meer gevarieerd, ja gewoon anders en ik ga regelmatig shoppen bij Albert Hein en het is toch verschillend met wat wij hier in onze winkels vinden. Ook al meer kant en klare maaltijden, die vind je hier ook maar ik denk dat ik toch anders kook hoor. Hier komt bijna nooit een "snelle hap'' op tafel maar echt nog de ouderwetse kost van aardappelen, groenten, vlees of vis. Kan eens een pizza zijn maar dan meestal nog zelf gemaakt, frietjes, niet van de frituur maar zelf aardappelen schillen, snijden, frituren, 2 keer zoals het hoort. Veel groenten en fruit en ook andere zaken, wel een glaasje wijn bij het eten maar bijna nooit frisdrank en zeker geen broodje kroket uit de muur want dat vind je hier niet. En ja soms ben ik wel een uur of 2 aan het koken maar dat neem ik er graag bij en de kinderen ook. Deze avond heeft mijn dochter gekookt en het was lekker. 
Ja natuurlijk moet het koken in je genen zitten en moet je het thuis ook gezien en geleerd hebben en niet iedereen neemt nog de tijd om te koken, afhaalchinees, pizza, pitta, veel makkelijker maar zo voed je geen kind op, volgens mij toch niet. 
En blijkbaar is het hier nog niet zo slecht want in mijn familie, kinderen, schoonkinderen, neefjes, nichtjes die hier verblijven is niemand te dik, daar zorgt mama/tante of nichtje wel voor en mijn zoon kan ook al een aardig potje koken en nu zijn we ons inwonend neefje aan het leren koken, soep enzo en spaghetti bolognaise, verse he met alles op en aan en hij doet het goed. 
Hij heeft een vriendinnetje he en die wil hij natuurlijk ook tonen dat hij ook iets kan, nu enkel nog hemden leren strijken se en dan is hij er helemaal klaar voor  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nederlanders kunnen soms zuinig zijn maar ik denk dat iedereen dat wel doet als er minder geld te besteden is!!!  :Smile: 
wat eten betreft daar kan ik maar 1 ding over zeggen...als je als moeder voor een gezin kookt of anders dan is dat "niet" te vergelijken dan dat je kookt voor 1 persoon....op zijn tijd pas ik mijn eetgewoontes weer aan omdat het 'gezonder' is dus ik kan niet altijd snoepen en ongezond uit de frituur eten dat klopt als een bus!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, spijtig dat je zo ver woont, anders mocht je hier gerust elke dag mee aan tafel schuiven hoor, 1 meer of minder wat maakt dat nu eerlijk gezegd uit ? Mijn kinderen zeggen toch altijd dat ik voor heel de buurt kook en ja het is waar, voor jezelf koken is altijd minder leuk dan voor een gezin koken, daar heb je helemaal gelijk in. En wat ik al vastgesteld heb bij onze noorderburen, fruit is daar echt duurder dan bij ons terwijl andere zaken daar dan net weer goedkoper zijn. Misschien zoek ik me later een budddy om te koken, de ene keer bij hem/haar en de andere keer bij mij. Blijft mooi in evenwicht en is veel gezelliger.

----------


## Erik T

Leontien,

interessant artikel! Je hebt ook meteen heftige discussies opgewekt  :Wink:  ik denk dat het voor iedereen mogelijk moet zijn om gezond te eten. Ja het is duurder als gezond voedsel, ja het kost misschien iets meer tijd (hoeft niet), maar ik denk dat het gewoon een kwestie is van wennen. Ik heb periodes gehad dat ik totaal niet toe kwam aan gezond eten. Gelukkig heb ik dit veranderd en eet ik nu voor 90% wel gezond. Toen ik erover na dacht waarom ik eigenlijk niet gezond at, kwam ik er achter dat het ook een gewoonte wordt. Het is lekker om af en toe iets vets te pakken, maar je hebt ook heerlijk gezond eten. Ik heb na mijn vette periode 2 weken heimwee gehad maar als je die door komt, dan merk je dat je niet meer hunkert naar vette hap. En dan ontdek je pas hoe lekker en makkelijk gezond eten is. Ik verzon allemaal excuses, gelukkig ben ik daar nu vanaf! Ga zo door!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Christel.....ja jammer dat je zo ver weg woont anders kwam ik kennismaken met jou specialiteit van het eten....jammie  :Stick Out Tongue: 
maar gezonder gaan eten is altijd goed en dat moet ook eigenlijk!!!! ik probeer beter mijn best te doen...dag lieverd.... :Wink: 

Erik T: kijk maar in Amerika hoe veel vet veel mensen daar eten, het is een bepaalde levensstijl die iemand zich aanmeet....
goed dat je etenspatroon nu is aangepast....toppie...het is inderdaad wennen maar ook ik merk dat ik mij beter voel bij "gezond" eten....dagggggggg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

